# Dubai - United Arab Emirates (Feast your eyes)



## Abu Dhabi

In this thread, i will be focusing mainly on The Emirate of Dubai. I will try my best to post pictures that showcase both the skyscrapers and modern landscape and the daily street scenes and the people that make up this great Arabian city

Lets go ! Bism Allah !



Population
(Q3 2019)[3]• Metropolis3,331,420• Metro~4,000,000









Dubai - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










































*Here you can see the Burj Khalifah in the background*































*The Airport that welcomed 17 million international tourists in 2019 *

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
6


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*AL SEEF - Dubai*

This place is located in the older parts of Dubai. I love it here, especially during the winter months. There are a few boutique hotels too and restaurants , coffee shops and seating areas scattered all over the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Away from tall Buildings and onto a bit of Dubai nature

The town of Hatta, Dubai





Hatta dam and you can see some camping caravans (stayed in one once , fantastic experience for the kids)

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Abu Dhabi

This photo can please people who love :

1- airports
2-planes
3-highways
4-bridges,tunnels
5-unmanned metro system
6-landscaping

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indos

Nice bro, very modern city. I have been to Dubai tho but just a transit...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

@Abu Dhabi 

Abu Dhabi is my birthplace and till now my city of residence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> Nice bro, very modern city. I have been to Dubai tho but just a transit...........



i think its time you stay a bit longer  also, i love Indonesian food. My step-brothers wife's mother is Indonesian and she cooks for us on special occasions 


Khalidr said:


> @Abu Dhabi
> 
> Abu Dhabi is my birthplace and till now my city of residence.



Mashallah, Abu Dhabi is a great place to live and raise a family. Don,t tell others though or it will be crowded like Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Abu Dhabi said:


> i think its time you stay a bit longer  also, i love Indonesian food. My step-brothers wife's mother is Indonesian and she cooks for us on special occasions



Nice, so Indonesia is not really strange for you as you have one of them in your big family  I hope she is good at making nasi goreng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

I’ll make this a sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alpha

Been there 3 times in 2019. Hated everything about it. Concrete jungle and the gap between rich and poor is extreme.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abu Dhabi

waz said:


> I’ll make this a sticky thread.



hey! thanks Waz , much appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

why not try to add more tree? i hate to see concrete everywhere , it is hot there and you need to make climate more cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

I foresee Dubai as the Singapore of the Middle East.


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> In this thread, i will be focusing mainly on The Emirate of Dubai. I will try my best to post pictures that showcase both the skyscrapers and modern landscape and the daily street scenes and the people that make up this great Arabian city
> 
> Lets go ! Bism Allah !



 Excellent idea and I'm very glad you opened this thread. It's good to have more or newer members from within our (very small but possibly growing again) Arab brethren group either return and participate or sign up and join and give us their views. I know that @camelguy, at the least, shares the same sentiment. 

Looking forward to seeing much more of the Emirates and the beautiful mix of that state of the art modernity blend and mix with 1000's of years of culture and ways of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Dhabi

xbat said:


> why not try to add more tree? i hate to see concrete everywhere , it is hot there and you need to make climate more cool.



Being out in the 2 months of EXTREME heat we have here is a very bad idea. We are not Thailand, where some trees, shade and those fans that spray mist on you will do the trick. You will literally fry your head off. The rest of the months are much more bearable. Also, everything here is air-conditioned. Even the bus stops !

For a 90% desert 10% mountainous country, I believe the cities are doing great with greenery actually. I will post much more street level photos soon inshallah and you will see for yourself. Keep in mind though, turning everything green is silly expensive. I am more for landscaping and landscaping using desert trees and plants and flowers.

Did you know that Abu Dhabi spends around 50 million US$ a year just to water all the green areas ? its really not the best idea. Yes, trees are lovely but we must be realistic.


Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent idea and I'm very glad you opened this thread. It's good to have more or newer members from within our (very small but possibly growing again) Arab brethren group either return and participate or sign up and join and give us their views. I know that @camelguy, at the least, shares the same sentiment.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing much more of the Emirates and the beautiful mix of that state of the art modernity blend and mix with 1000's of years of culture and ways of life.



Thanks Gomig  i will try my best

Perhaps soon i will request to change the title of this thread to (The United Arab Emirates - Feast your eyes) instead

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Bur Dubai / Deira Dubai / Al seef Areas of Dubai (old part of town - gold souqs, spices, fabrics, perfume oils ...etc)

over-view showing the older parts of Dubai in the foreground






Abras (small dhow boats with merchandise from Iran, Pakistan, India ..etc)






The Souk





bani yas road










lots of parking above and below ground provided to enjoy the souks





Walk behind your spouse and cry and she shops to her hearts delight 









Abras take you from one side of the creek to the other (Bur Dubai to Deira Dubai , and its CHEAP)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Dhabi

@xbat 

Some greenery for you. Not bad, eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Dubai Bluewater's* (new man-made island , with lots of restaurants , shops, residential apartments , hotels , resorts and the biggest Ferris wheel in the world!)

it is also connected to the JBR (the walk Dubai). Makes for a fantastic cooler summer days and winter day walks with the kids. So much to do and see and smell and eat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

@Abu Dhabi bro, what is the best time to visit UAE and what is the hottest months ?

Oya, is there places or period where the temperature is quite cold ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> @Abu Dhabi bro, what is the best time to visit UAE and what is the hottest months ?
> 
> Oya, is there places or period where the temperature is quite cold ???



Hey Indos,

*If you are a beach person but do not want extreme heat*, then i would say between (End of September to End of November), the weather might be kind of warm in December , but the sea is too cold for swimming for most people.

*Perfect time to visit* is from Mid December to May/June

*July and August* is too hot and too humid

*The "colder" months are* End of December to end of February - its fantastic weather for all activities (but stay away from water) - keep in mind that there are many pools that are indoor and heated

if you go camping in the mountains and desert during the colder months , you MUST take provisions and warm underwear and clothes and jacket. *Today we recorded 2 degrees Celsius* (feels like below freezing) in the desert 








UAE weather: Temperature dips to lowest this season


The UAE recorded its lowest temperature yet on Monday morning — a freezing 2.7°C...



www.khaleejtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> *Dubai Bluewater's* (new man-made island , with lots of restaurants , shops, residential apartments , hotels , resorts and the biggest Ferris wheel in the world!)
> 
> it is also connected to the JBR (the walk Dubai). Makes for a fantastic cooler summer days and winter day walks with the kids. So much to do and see and smell and eat
> 
> View attachment 703077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 703084



Tremendous. That thing is huge I never knew it was the largest Ferris wheel in the world. Didn't even realize that the New York Ferris wheel was the 2nd largest in the world!

Then looking at the lower pic and noticing the yacht made me think about all the spectacular yachts that come through Dubai and check it out with that spectacular harbor/beachfront/waterway etc. I remember seeing pics of the Russian billionaire Abrahamovic (I think that's how you spell his name. His boat has an anti missile radar system and a getaway submarine and all sorts of crazy cool stuff lol. I'm sure there are a lot of great pics of some spectacular boats and ships and yachts making Dubai either their primary destination or a major stop in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

hey @Abu Dhabi dude, get me a job in IT sector and i will happily come over to UAE  have lived there for couple of months job hunting, was living at Discovery Garden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> Tremendous. That thing is huge I never knew it was the largest Ferris wheel in the world. Didn't even realize that the New York Ferris wheel was the 2nd largest in the world!
> 
> Then looking at the lower pic and noticing the yacht made me think about all the spectacular yachts that come through Dubai and check it out with that spectacular harbor/beachfront/waterway etc. I remember seeing pics of the Russian billionaire Abrahamovic (I think that's how you spell his name. His boat has an anti missile radar system and a getaway submarine and all sorts of crazy cool stuff lol. I'm sure there are a lot of great pics of some spectacular boats and ships and yachts making Dubai either their primary destination or a major stop in between.



That graph was an eye opener for me as well ! especially NY and i cant say I've heard of this Russian billionaire, but if anyone does it like an Arab, its Russians xD

Dubai is not on the Radar as a Yacht hub yet, was not a priority really, but i think they are beautiful machines. I would like to see more of them all over the UAE.

A little fact , the google maps picture below, you can see a new canal has been dredged and connected to the gulf. You can see it start right bottom corner where it says "Dubai creek" and goes all the way to Jumeirah Beach. This is brand new ! Inshallah this will make yacht numbers increase and yacht owners even happier.
















Now some photos for you with some made up captions from yours truly 

1- Want to get away from your noisy kids ? leave your small mansion and hop onto the Yacht 





2-Spent weeks working 2 shifts at the office and want to relax a bit, cruising in the gulf ? why not !










3- Annoying family members visiting to make fun of your small mansion ? invite them on a boat and hope you return with fewer people 





4- Going through a mid-life crisis ? get a sailing boat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

baqai said:


> hey @Abu Dhabi dude, get me a job in IT sector and i will happily come over to UAE  have lived there for couple of months job hunting, was living at Discovery Garden



Discovery gardens is a nice area, do you have family or friends working in Dubai ?

I.T , Medical sector is highly sought after in the UAE. Keep sending out your C.V and you could visit during EXPO 2020 






Expo 2020 TV | Expo 2020 Dubai







www.expo2020dubai.com


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Epic photo right here! Burj Al Arab and Burj Khalifah in the background , mansions and resorts of the Palm Jumeriah in the foreground

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

Abu Dhabi said:


> Discovery gardens is a nice area, do you have family or friends working in Dubai ?
> 
> I.T , Medical sector is highly sought after in the UAE. Keep sending out your C.V and you could visit during EXPO 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expo 2020 TV | Expo 2020 Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expo2020dubai.com



yeah my cousin lives there in Discovery Garden i was living with him, yeah i keep on applying for jobs, i reached last stage at Novo Cinemas for I.T Manager but unfortunately didn't make it  

I am gonna try my luck by staying here because coming there is an expensive proposition, i came there because i had scored an interview at Novo and decided to stay longer and try my luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

baqai said:


> yeah my cousin lives there in Discovery Garden i was living with him, yeah i keep on applying for jobs, i reached last stage at Novo Cinemas for I.T Manager but unfortunately didn't make it
> 
> I am gonna try my luck by staying here because coming there is an expensive proposition, i came there because i had scored an interview at Novo and decided to stay longer and try my luck



Best of Luck inshallah , are you also looking in other Emirates or focusing on Dubai for now ?


----------



## Indos

Abu Dhabi said:


> Discovery gardens is a nice area, do you have family or friends working in Dubai ?
> 
> I.T , Medical sector is highly sought after in the UAE. Keep sending out your C.V and you could visit during EXPO 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expo 2020 TV | Expo 2020 Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expo2020dubai.com



Bro, what is the language used in UAE company (including the state owned ones) ? Arabic or English ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Last one for Today, Beautiful summer sunset lights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

Abu Dhabi said:


> Best of Luck inshallah , are you also looking in other Emirates or focusing on Dubai for now ?



UAE in general, wouldn't mind if its Abu Dhabi & Dubai, i am well versed with Dubai and have been to Abu Dhabi once or twice only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> Bro, what is the language used in UAE company (including the state owned ones) ? Arabic or English ?



*Government Entities* correspondence , presentations , lectures and dealings are officially in Arabic. However, English is commonly used too since many expatriates work in government Entities.

I have friends working with me (government) who are from

1-US
2-PAKISTAN
3-INDIA
4-PHILIPPINES
5-SPAIN
6-SINGAPORE
7-UK
.........etc , so switching back and forth between Arabic and English is very normal and common practice. Also, part of my teams task is to prepare educational material for engineers, and its always in these two languages (so a presentation that should last 1 hour, lasts double that because after finishing it in Arabic, we switch to English)

*In the private sector* and everyday life in the street (shops , grocery stores , malls , restaurants) *All English*


baqai said:


> UAE in general, wouldn't mind if its Abu Dhabi & Dubai, i am well versed with Dubai and have been to Abu Dhabi once or twice only



The UAE is a small country. in my personal opinion , also apply for places like 

Fujairah
ras a khaimah
um al quwain
al ain
liwa

they are all between 1 hour and 2:30 hours from Dubai only. And you will rarely find established groups of people "usually" from the same ethnic background allowing people in or out like a club ! in the areas i mentioned above, you can start , grow , establish yourself , make a name for yourself , and they will be asking you to join them in Dubai and Abu Dhabi and Sharjah , since these cities are saturated with experienced people who know the culture , people and language to a degree and cannot accommodate a newbie so to speak.

again, what i am saying is not carved in stone , continue applying everywhere but also apply to the smaller cities and town too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Abu Dhabi said:


> *Government Entities* correspondence , presentations , lectures and dealings are officially in Arabic. However, English is commonly used too since many expatriates work in government Entities.
> 
> I have friends working with me (government) who are from
> 
> 1-US
> 2-PAKISTAN
> 3-INDIA
> 4-PHILIPPINES
> 5-SPAIN
> 6-SINGAPORE
> 7-UK
> .........etc , so switching back and forth between Arabic and English is very normal and common practice. Also, part of my teams task is to prepare educational material for engineers, and its always in these two languages (so a presentation that should last 1 hour, lasts double that because after finishing it in Arabic, we switch to English)
> 
> *In the private sector* and everyday life in the street (shops , grocery stores , malls , restaurants) *All English*



Edit: I will ask you later bro in Arabic chitchat. Let this thread focus more on scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> Edit: I will ask you later bro in Arabic chitchat. Let this thread focus more on scenes



anytime bro , my pleasure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> That graph was an eye opener for me as well !



Then after that I had to do a double take at the pics of the Dubai Frame! Holy cow! I never knew that existed even if it's been very recently completed (I think 2018) but the concept of the design and size of the.........building? Can we call it that? Because despite the two sides having only elevators and they go straight to the top, horizontal floor and roof mostly. Either way, it is fascinating more so because it looks like quite the engineering challenge to put something like this together. Truly amazing. 



Abu Dhabi said:


>



The first pic gives you a better sense of the size of the frame. Really great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> Then after that I had to do a double take at the pics of the Dubai Frame! Holy cow! I never knew that existed even if it's been very recently completed (I think 2018) but the concept of the design and size of the.........building? Can we call it that? Because despite the two sides having only elevators and they go straight to the top, horizontal floor and roof mostly. Either way, it is fascinating more so because it looks like quite the engineering challenge to put something like this together. Truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic gives you a better sense of the size of the frame. Really great.



It is quite large, i was surprised when i went. on the ground floor, you walk into different spaces that take you on a lazer show (very impressive) of the history of the UAE , then you take a huge lift to the top. at the top you have coffee shops and sandwiches , at one side it overlooks "old dubai" and on the opposite side it overlooks New Dubai. Its a fantastic place to take photos, especially after rain fall or winter time when the winds come from the sea (no dust)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> It is quite large, i was surprised when i went. on the ground floor, you walk into different spaces that take you on a lazer show (very impressive) of the history of the UAE , then you take a huge lift to the top. at the top you have coffee shops and sandwiches , at one side it overlooks "old dubai" and on the opposite side it overlooks New Dubai. Its a fantastic place to take photos, especially after rain fall or winter time when the winds come from the sea (no dust)



That's great. Is Dubai the only city in the Emirates that has an old Dubai and a relatively newly built city they call New Dubai? The reason I ask is that this might be from where Sisi and company got the idea of building a "New Cairo" with the new administrative capital that is on its way to completion and is quite impressive. I think with Sisi's friendship with both crown princes, Mohammad Bin Zayed and MBS also but perhaps he was influenced from this new Dubai is my strong feeling. It only makes sense.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> That's great. Is Dubai the only city in the Emirates that has an old Dubai and a relatively newly built city they call New Dubai? The reason I ask is that this might be from where Sisi and company got the idea of building a "New Cairo" with the new administrative capital that is on its way to completion and is quite impressive. I think with Sisi's friendship with both crown princes, Mohammad Bin Zayed and MBS also but perhaps he was influenced from this new Dubai is my strong feeling. It only makes sense.



There are old and new parts all over the UAE but i would say that yes, Dubai is the only Emirate with a distinct old and new part. Actually , its more like "Old" "new" "ultra modern" 

Also, i have been to Egypt around 3 years ago and i have been to the new areas around Cairo, very nice indeed. It is a big possibility that Egyptian leadership liked what they saw in Dubai and the UAE in general and will mimic it but at a much larger scale, understandably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Dubai - Future Museum *(not yet opened)



Skyline that matters by Anindo Dey, on Flickr



The Museum Of The Future by VECTOR CIRCLE, on Flickr










ثلاثة اقتباسات لصاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، تزين واجهة المتحف البالغة مساحتها 17 ألف متر مربع. وهي:

"لن نعيش مئات السنين ولكن يمكن أن نبدع شيئاً يستمر لمئات السنين"

"المستقبل سيكون لمن يستطيع تخيله وتصميمه وتنفيذه، المستقبل لا يُنتظر، المستقبل يُمكن تصميمه وبناؤه اليوم"

"سر تجدد الحياة وتطور الحضارة وتقدم البشرية هو في كلمة واحدة: الابتكار"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> There are old and new parts all over the UAE but i would say that yes, Dubai is the only Emirate with a distinct old and new part. Actually , its more like "Old" "new" "ultra modern"
> 
> Also, i have been to Egypt around 3 years ago and i have been to the new areas around Cairo, very nice indeed. It is a big possibility that Egyptian leadership liked what they saw in Dubai and the UAE in general and will mimic it but at a much larger scale, understandably.



I don't think that its a secret that the UAE was a huge friend to Egypt during the very difficult times after the revolution to help it from falling into a failed state and break out into anarchy and civil war and help it secure financial stability in order to get back on its feet. Throughout that process, it appears that Sisi's friendship with Mohammad Zayed al Nahyan and of course, Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum has grown to another level. It's really neat to see them together you can tell it's much more than just political heads of state. They really are good friends who look out for one another and then we've seen how that friendship has brought them together in a way where the influences of one has rubbed off on the other. The one here that is quite noticeable is when we look at a lot of the new developments and cities being built in Egypt, we can see the influence from Dubai and Abu Dhabi clearly in many of the designs. And I'm sure the new administrative capital will have a major influence from the architecture of UAE's big cities, no question. Heck even the coastal resorts and the new shoreline cities are clearly influenced by those two cities in the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think that its a secret that the UAE was a huge friend to Egypt during the very difficult times after the revolution to help it from falling into a failed state and break out into anarchy and civil war and help it secure financial stability in order to get back on its feet. Throughout that process, it appears that Sisi's friendship with Mohammad Zayed al Nahyan and of course, Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum has grown to another level. It's really neat to see them together you can tell it's much more than just political heads of state. They really are good friends who look out for one another and then we've seen how that friendship has brought them together in a way where the influences of one has rubbed off on the other. The one here that is quite noticeable is when we look at a lot of the new developments and cities being built in Egypt, we can see the influence from Dubai and Abu Dhabi clearly in many of the designs. And I'm sure the new administrative capital will have a major influence from the architecture of UAE's big cities, no question. Heck even the coastal resorts and the new shoreline cities are clearly influenced by those two cities in the UAE.



The UAE is 49 years old. Egyptians were here before then. Teachers , engineers , technicians, nurses, doctors and Imams. Indians and Pakistanis might be the majority here in the UAE but Egyptians have a special place in every Emiratis heart. The good and the bad , mostly good al hamdulelah.

this goes for ordinary folk like me to the head of states. We all had an Egyptian (Teacher, nurse, professor, doctor, friend, class mate) والنعم فيكم

regarding the influence you noticed. I think EMAAR and MERAAS , UAE developers , are working on the projects in Egypt , which is why they look similar to what you see here. I might be wrong though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Dubai Trams & Dubai Driver-less Metro 

Statistics*

2009201020112012201320142015201620172018Lines1122222222Kilometres74.6Trips (Red Line)104,961115,670Trips (Green Line)93,79594,189Trips (Total)198,756209,759Passengers (Red Line)6,892,54438,887,71860,024,79471,914,00088,886,539104,000,000[35]121,000,000[36]121,600,000[2]128,054,000[2]132,400,000[37]Passengers (Green Line)8,982,25637,576,00048,872,71965,942,000[36]69,708,000[36]69,700,000[2]72,021,000[2]72,000,000[37]Passengers (Total)6,892,54438,887,71869,007,050109,490,000137,759,258186,942,000[36]190,708,000[36]191,300,000[2]200,075,000[2]204,000,000[37]









Dubai Metro - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

















The metro line is the highest elevated bridge you see closer to the left side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

@Abu Dhabi up until the pandemic started i visited dubai at least 3 times a year for the previous 10 years. 
Sheikh Zaid was a visionary who built a country. Subsequently a good job has been done.
Sadly what worries me is all this will be lost due to the policies of the current regime. I hope they stop picking fights globally and select their friends wisely. 
People of the Emirates are good tolerant people in general. Ofcourse every society had rotten apples.
Stay safe. Wishing UAE and its people prosperity. Not sure about its current rulers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Photos by A7R










the new building you guys see behind the mosque has a hotel in it that sold to an undisclosed buyer for 203 million US$ (this doesn't include the entire building or the plot or the sky bridge restaurant)

This is prime real-estate. Dubai has come along way. Who wouda-thunk

ok newer articles mention the new owners https://www.evergreenhdg.com/about/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

More than the concrete. More than the skyscrapers. More than the 10 lane motorways. I am more impressed by something else. Indeed I am jealous. I notice you have white people half dressed chilling on the beach, I notice blonde lady showing her sexy legs, I notice you have very religious people, I notice you have Israeli Jews chilling, I notice you have ignorant Pakistani's working. Yet despite all this diversity you have peace and tolerance. That is what I respect.

How come nobody is jearing or learing or blowing up those semi-naked women? How come nobody is doing a Daniel Pearl on the Israeli's? How come mullahs have not gathered their mobs and rampaging, blocking the downtown area because they scream "Islam under threat".

That diversity and cosmopolitan culture you have nurtured is what makes UAE a star in the desert. Much respect from a very jealous person because there is no such* tolerance* or diversity in Pakistan.

@Abu Dhabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Indus Pakistan said:


> More than the concrete. More than the skyscrapers. More than the 10 lane motorways. I am more impressed by something else. Indeed I am jealous. I notice you have white people half dressed chilling on the beach, I notice blonde lady showing her sexy legs, I notice you have very religious people, I notice you have Israeli Jews chilling, I notice you have ignorant Pakistani's working. Yet despite all this diversity you have peace and tolerance. That is what I respect.
> 
> How come nobody is jearing or learing or blowing up those semi-naked women? How come nobody is doing a Daniel Pearl on the Israeli's? How come mullahs have not gathered their mobs and rampaging, blocking the downtown area because they scream "Islam under threat".
> 
> That diversity and cosmopolitan culture you have nurtured is what makes UAE a star in the desert. Much respect from a very jealous person because there is no such* tolerance* or diversity in Pakistan.
> 
> @Abu Dhabi


its all because surety of punishment prevent crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> *ok newer articles mention the new owners https://www.evergreenhdg.com/about/*



The Indian fella?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Indus Pakistan said:


> More than the concrete. More than the skyscrapers. More than the 10 lane motorways. I am more impressed by something else. Indeed I am jealous. I notice you have white people half dressed chilling on the beach, I notice blonde lady showing her sexy legs, I notice you have very religious people, I notice you have Israeli Jews chilling, I notice you have ignorant Pakistani's working. Yet despite all this diversity you have peace and tolerance. That is what I respect.
> 
> How come nobody is jearing or learing or blowing up those semi-naked women? How come nobody is doing a Daniel Pearl on the Israeli's? How come mullahs have not gathered their mobs and rampaging, blocking the downtown area because they scream "Islam under threat".
> 
> That diversity and cosmopolitan culture you have nurtured is what makes UAE a star in the desert. Much respect from a very jealous person because there is no such* tolerance* or diversity in Pakistan.
> 
> @Abu Dhabi


Wow you have changed your tune? Only a day or so I told you to calm down because your were harsh in your views re recognising Israel and here you are looking forward to naked Jewish women on Emirati beaches. WOW...I Did tell you I have seen people like you and when push comes to shove.....and here it is


----------



## HAIDER

Gomig-21 said:


> The Indian fella?


Indian raid ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Food prices increasing and people consider living in a desert is a good idea. I guess if you like the people you will like the place. If you don't like the people you won't like the place.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

HAIDER said:


> its all because surety of punishment prevent crime.



الحمدلله ، الله يديم نعمة الامن والأمان

the law is clear and harsh. No mercy. Big deterrent to anyone who thinks of acting against society norms


KurtisBrian said:


> Food prices increasing and people consider living in a desert is a good idea. I guess if you like the people you will like the place. If you don't like the people you won't like the place.



When in Dubai or Sharjah or Abu Dhabi, you would never know you were in a desert country. Yes life here is good Al hamdulelah. Everything is modern , clean and developed. Services are incredible , fast and mostly online. Then again , nothing wrong with the beautiful desert. I notice Pakistanis and Iranians keep referring to "the desert" like its a bad thing xD especially when both those countries are mostly desert and arid lands


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Trango Towers said:


> ow you have changed your tune?


Did I now? I have been a PDF member since 2010. From my earliests posts you would see I always was for Pakistan to recognize Israel. The single greatest, the single most beneficial thing Pakistan could with one signature is recognize Israel. For those of us who live in the West and are prepared to look at things obkectively are actutely aware of Jewish influence. It's here in UK, it's there in USA and it is spread all over the West. In fact they use the term Judo-Christian civilization to mean the West. 

In media, in think tanks, in governments the Jews are there. Any country that decides to target Israe faces this vast Jewish lobby. Iran is a good example. Iran gets thrashed and lashed in every Western country you can imagine. The Western governments are always apologetic to Israel. In other words there is every thing to gain but nothing to lose. Not recognition of Israel will do nothing for Palestinians. The countries that matter have mostly already accepted Israel. These reasons and more are why UAE and others* finally* decided. It must not have been easy because they are Arabs but still common sense prevailed. I guess that is why UAE is what it is and I credited it earlier with @Abu Dhabi 

So I will say it what I said on PDF [I have always going back to 1980s felt Pakistan should recognize like Egypt did] and I will say it again. Pakistan needs to recognize Isrel. If you saw me being sarcastic that was because I was taking the piss at the "no" brigade.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indus Pakistan said:


> So I will say it what I said on PDF [I have always going back to 1980s felt Pakistan should recognize like Egypt did]



Everything you said in your post is spot on, IMO. And in Egypt's case like you just mentioned there, Sadat realized and recognized this fact even before the October war of 1973. He went into that war with a clear objective that once it was over, he would be able to bring the US into the Egyptian camp because he realized long time ago that Israel was essentially the 51st state of America. Fighting it -- and even beating it in some cases -- only offers minimal objectives. Recognizing is much more beneficial. 

A quick reminder - in 1977 when Sadat was ready to offer peace, it was in return for a just solution to the Arab Israeli conflict which was to bring the Palestinians to the table to also negotiate their rights THAT EGYPT FOUGHT AND DIED FOR IN 3 DIFFERENT WARS and that would've brought them just about inches of pre-1967 borders.......and they refused. So did Syria and the whole gang chastised Egypt for that move. Looking back at the opportunity of the time and now, I wonder how many Arab brothers and sisters would've made a different choice?

Sorry @Abu Dhabi for the temporary off topic post but in many ways, it kinda relates to what the UAE is doing regarding the same matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Indus Pakistan said:


> Did I now? I have been a PDF member since 2010. From my earliests posts you would see I always was for Pakistan to recognize Israel. The single greatest, the single most beneficial thing Pakistan could with one signature is recognize Israel. For those of us who live in the West and are prepared to look at things obkectively are actutely aware of Jewish influence. It's here in UK, it's there in USA and it is spread all over the West. In fact they use the term Judo-Christian civilization to mean the West.
> 
> In media, in think tanks, in governments the Jews are there. Any country that decides to target Israe faces this vast Jewish lobby. Iran is a good example. Iran gets thrashed and lashed in every Western country you can imagine. The Western governments are always apologetic to Israel. In other words there is every thing to gain but nothing to lose. Not recognition of Israel will do nothing for Palestinians. The countries that matter have mostly already accepted Israel. These reasons and more are why UAE and others* finally* decided. It must not have been easy because they are Arabs but still common sense prevailed. I guess that is why UAE is what it is and I credited it earlier with @Abu Dhabi
> 
> So I will say it what I said on PDF [I have always going back to 1980s felt Pakistan should recognize like Egypt did] and I will say it again. Pakistan needs to recognize Isrel. If you saw me being sarcastic that was because I was taking the piss at the "no" brigade.


Loooooool good luck. 
All coming out of the hiding places


----------



## Cliftonite

Gomig-21 said:


> it was in return for a just solution to the Arab Israeli conflict which was to bring the Palestinians to the table to also negotiate their rights THAT EGYPT FOUGHT AND DIED FOR IN 3 DIFFERENT WARS and that would've brought them just about inches of pre-1967 borders.......and they refused


Not many people in Pakistan know that Palestine has refused offers for statehood from Israel each time over the most stupid of reasons. At this point supporting Palestinians is just like enabling brats.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Gomig-21 said:


> Everything you said in your post is spot on, IMO. And in Egypt's case like you just mentioned there, Sadat realized and recognized this fact even before the October war of 1973. He went into that war with a clear objective that once it was over, he would be able to bring the US into the Egyptian camp because he realized long time ago that Israel was essentially the 51st state of America. Fighting it -- and even beating it in some cases -- only offers minimal objectives. Recognizing is much more beneficial.
> 
> A quick reminder - in 1977 when Sadat was ready to offer peace, it was in return for a just solution to the Arab Israeli conflict which was to bring the Palestinians to the table to also negotiate their rights THAT EGYPT FOUGHT AND DIED FOR IN 3 DIFFERENT WARS and that would've brought them just about inches of pre-1967 borders.......and they refused. So did Syria and the whole gang chastised Egypt for that move. Looking back at the opportunity of the time and now, I wonder how many Arab brothers and sisters would've made a different choice?
> 
> Sorry @Abu Dhabi for the temporary off topic post but in many ways, it kinda relates to what the UAE is doing regarding the same matter.


This is the thing. I have enormous respect for Egypt. Fun fact. Egypt has done more for Palestinians then all of the Muslim world put together. In fact it hsas done more for Palestinians then Pakistan will do for 1,000 years of "no recognize with hands over the eyes". Egyptian paid in blood. Fought like tigers. I have read books on the Yom Kippur War. The way the Egyptian Army crossed the Suez Canal and breached the Israeli line was nothing short of the Allied landings on D-Day. Indeed Egyptian armour managed to penetrate deep into the Sinai and caused panic in Tel Aviv. However as Egyptian High Command learned that they were not fighting Israel. They in fact were fighting USA. Americans used sat technology to give Israeli's live info and began massive airlift of supplies. In fact I read that US even began preparing US Army to be thrown into the defence of Israel if Egyptians crossed into the Negev desert. I think that realization as you state was what woke up Egypt. Israel was merely a American outpost in West Asia. 



Trango Towers said:


> All coming out of the hiding places


I never hid anything. As I said as far back aas 2010 I used to support recognition of Israel only to get lynched by the self proclaimed defenders of Palestine mostly sat in UK or USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Indus Pakistan said:


> This is the thing. I have enormous respect for Egypt. Fun fact. Egypt has done more for Palestinians then all of the Muslim world put together. In fact it hsas done more for Palestinians then Pakistan will do for 1,000 years of "no recognize with hands over the eyes". Egyptian paid in blood. Fought like tigers. I have read books on the Yom Kippur War. The way the Egyptian Army crossed the Suez Canal and breached the Israeli line was nothing short of the Allied landings on D-Day. Indeed Egyptian armour managed to penetrate deep into the Sinai and caused panic in Tel Aviv. However as Egyptian High Command learned that they were not fighting Israel. They in fact were fighting USA. Americans used sat technology to give Israeli's live info and began massive airlift of supplies. In fact I read that US even began preparing US Army to be thrown into the defence of Israel if Egyptians crossed into the Negev desert. I think that realization as you state was what woke up Egypt. Israel was merely a American outpost in West Asia.
> 
> I never hid anything. As I said as far back aas 2010 I used to support recognition of Israel only to get lynched by the self proclaimed defenders of Palestine mostly sat in UK or USA.


Its ok wave your israeli blue and white pompom. We are firmly green and white and you will always be a goyam to the Jews and zionists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

Oil money buys a lot. Hope the Gulf arabs saved up that money and invest it wisely for the day when Oil is no longer there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

its good to see an Arab nation use its oil wealth to build rather than destroy 

hope they can also adjust their foreign policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Trango Towers said:


> Its ok wave your israeli blue and white pompom. We are firmly green and white and you will always be a goyam to the Jews and zionists


It's okay I will chill with my Arab, my Israeli brothers admiring the views of Burj Khalifa drinking stiff Vodka served by Ukranian masseuse while you can clean the garbage wearing your green and white. You will always be a good for nothing miskeen.

What say yeh @Abu Dhabi buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indus Pakistan said:


> It's okay I will chill with my Arab, my Israeli brothers admiring the views of Burj Khalifa drinking stiff Vodka served by Ukranian masseuse while you can clean the garbage wearing your green and white. You will always be a good for nothing miskeen.
> 
> What say yeh @Abu Dhabi buddy?



you and him are most welcome to the UAE.

However, i will skip the vodka and Ukrainian masseuse lol. 


aziqbal said:


> its good to see an Arab nation use its oil wealth to build rather than destroy
> 
> hope they can also adjust their foreign policy



I believe our foreign policy is quite great. I am not pleased it has made some allies upset, but i think those Allies got too used to the UAE just being a small country, full stop. Now its a bit more important than that and i think this doesn't sit well with them. You know , sat at the big people kind of thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

retaxis said:


> Oil money buys a lot. Hope the Gulf arabs saved up that money and invest it wisely for the day when Oil is no longer there.



Oil money is Halal for your information  and Al hamdulelah our leaders used it wisely and invested it wisely and used it for the good of the country and its people.

UAE sovereign wealth fund at $1.363 trillion US - 2020





__





List of countries by sovereign wealth funds - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Here are the top 10 sovereign wealth funds in the Arab world


While the world’s largest SWF – which recently reported that its value had increased to $1.02 trillion despite global economic headwinds &ndash




english.alarabiya.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Indus Pakistan said:


> It's okay I will chill with my Arab, my Israeli brothers admiring the views of Burj Khalifa drinking stiff Vodka served by Ukranian masseuse while you can clean the garbage wearing your green and white. You will always be a good for nothing miskeen.
> 
> What say yeh @Abu Dhabi buddy?


That's cool. Your wife will be from these women. Your further sons and daughters will follow your path. Excellent future. I wish you good.

Miskeen are free alhimdulillah and not goyam. Slave is always a slave even when he thinks he is equal. When you sit with your arab brother they will make sure you get 10 percent of what a white dumb person earn...love it. Slave will live being a slave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

ok guys , enough with the negativity and rubbish talk in this thread please. This is not the goal for this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Abu Dhabi said:


> Oil money is Halal for your information  and Al hamdulelah our leaders used it wisely and invested it wisely and used it for the good of the country and its people.
> 
> UAE sovereign wealth fund at $1.363 trillion US - 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by sovereign wealth funds - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the top 10 sovereign wealth funds in the Arab world
> 
> 
> While the world’s largest SWF – which recently reported that its value had increased to $1.02 trillion despite global economic headwinds &ndash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.alarabiya.net


Actually UAE has invested wisely. Developed their country and brought the people out of poverty. The brother of sheikh of ajman is personal friend. Wont name names. He is so humble that he told me his father was a simple fisherman. Now just one generation on. Amazing


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Trango Towers said:


> That's cool. Your wife will be from these women. Your further sons and daughters will follow your path. Excellent future. I wish you good.


What is wrong with those women. They are Allah's creation. Better then your cousin wife who will breed a physical mis-fit and low IQ retarded clones of you. And only a low life vermin like you would bring in wifes and daughters.



Trango Towers said:


> Miskeen are free


Free to clean and lick the garbage. Even a rat is free.



Abu Dhabi said:


> i will skip the vodka


I will skip that as well. Been a lifetime teetoller. Have a nice evening. I am leaving this thread. It is begining to stink. Adios.


----------



## Trango Towers

Indus Pakistan said:


> What is wrong with those women. They are Allah's creation. Better then your cousin wife who will breed a physical mis-fit and low IQ retarded clones of you. And only a low life vermin like you would bring in wifes and daughters.
> 
> Free to clean and lick the garbage. Even a rat is free.
> 
> I will skip that as well. Been a lifetime teetoller. Have a nice evening. I am leaving this thread. It is begining to stink. Adios.


Loool. May Allah make your wishes come true. May he grant you such women and May you have ofspring from them. Then you will learn. 
Tea loool. People like you spin on a halfpenny. Abu Dhabi says skip vodka so you the slave agree with the master.


Abu Dhabi said:


> ok guys , enough with the negativity and rubbish talk in this thread please. This is not the goal for this thread.


I am happy to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Trango Towers said:


> Actually UAE has invested wisely. Developed their country and brought the people out of poverty. The brother of sheikh of ajman is personal friend. Wont name names. He is so humble that he told me his father was a simple fisherman. Now just one generation on. Amazing



were all simple people and only Allah is great. Good thing i know you have wasta now  i will ask you to hook me up with land and buildings in ajman , or just a 100 acre farm


----------



## Trango Towers

Abu Dhabi said:


> were all simple people and only Allah is great. Good thing i know you have wasta now  i will ask you to hook me up with land and buildings in ajman , or just a 100 acre farm


The man I am referring to is a god fearing man and even warned me regarding his brothers. If you met him you would never think he is from the ruling family. There are MashAllah good people there as well even amongst the rulers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Mostly Whites in America move into boom cities during the early boom and construction. Negroes in America move into places after the boom is done.
Whites rich. Negroes poor.
Gulf states construction boom is mostly done.
Japanese and Chinese do their own construction wealth scam. Chinese then move abroad to take.
better to move to a place that has not boomed in preparation for the boom.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

KurtisBrian said:


> better to move to a place that has not boomed in preparation for the boom.



Gwadar here i come !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KurtisBrian

Abu Dhabi said:


> Gwadar here i come !



now you are thinking. 
we keep being told winter is coming. Chinese, British, Americans, Dutch, Koreans, Arabs and others have been buying huge amounts of land, on the cheap, in Africa. There is obviously some demonic cabalist plan to destroy the North and enrich evil cabalists by forcing people move to North Africa. Israelis were likely in on it too since the land Israelis have infested is hot and dry. 
Be in a place BEFORE the BOOM. Buy low sell high. Pretend you have lots of money that belongs to somebody else. The way of the thieves.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

I was just kidding ^^ I have been hearing breaking news about gwadar for almost 20 years and its almost like nothing has happened there yet. 

Pakistan probably has much more happening towns and cities on the rise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Hatta, Dubai. Damani Lodges*

fantastic place to take the family and kids. something for everyone !

*




















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Fantastic drone view of different areas in Dubai. Published a week ago so pretty new !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Dhabi said:


> In this thread, i will be focusing mainly on The Emirate of Dubai. I will try my best to post pictures that showcase both the skyscrapers and modern landscape and the daily street scenes and the people that make up this great Arabian city
> 
> Lets go ! Bism Allah !
> 
> 
> 
> Population
> (Q3 2019)[3]• Metropolis3,331,420• Metro~4,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 702061
> 
> 
> View attachment 702062
> 
> 
> View attachment 702063
> 
> 
> View attachment 702064
> 
> 
> View attachment 702065
> 
> 
> View attachment 702066
> 
> 
> View attachment 702067
> 
> *Here you can see the Burj Khalifah in the background*
> View attachment 702068
> 
> 
> View attachment 702069
> 
> 
> View attachment 702070
> 
> 
> View attachment 702071
> 
> 
> View attachment 702072
> 
> 
> View attachment 702073
> 
> 
> 
> *The Airport that welcomed 17 million international tourists in 2019 *
> View attachment 702075


Pictures of Hindu Temple?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Maarkhoor said:


> Pictures of Hindu Temple?



Hey Maarkhoor, thanks for visiting my thread  hope you like what you see

as for the temple in Dubai, i could only find this one









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Trango Towers

Abu Dhabi said:


> Fantastic drone view of different areas in Dubai. Published a week ago so pretty new !


Dubia is stunning MashAllah

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Abu Dhabi said:


> Hey Indos,
> 
> *If you are a beach person but do not want extreme heat*, then i would say between (End of September to End of November), the weather might be kind of warm in December , but the sea is too cold for swimming for most people.
> 
> *Perfect time to visit* is from Mid December to May/June
> 
> *July and August* is too hot and too humid
> 
> *The "colder" months are* End of December to end of February - its fantastic weather for all activities (but stay away from water) - keep in mind that there are many pools that are indoor and heated
> 
> if you go camping in the mountains and desert during the colder months , you MUST take provisions and warm underwear and clothes and jacket. *Today we recorded 2 degrees Celsius* (feels like below freezing) in the desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE weather: Temperature dips to lowest this season
> 
> 
> The UAE recorded its lowest temperature yet on Monday morning — a freezing 2.7°C...
> 
> 
> 
> www.khaleejtimes.com



update on this post , we experienced -7 and -5 in the desert / mountains this year , which is quite unusual but not shocking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> update on this post , we experienced -7 and -5 in the desert / mountains this year , which is quite unusual but not shocking



It's quite the phenomenon that you can die from the heat and the sun in the desert during the day, and then freeze your bazookas off at nighttime! lol. It really is a marvel of this world.

BTW, when you get some free time, maybe you can post some of the falconry that takes place in the UAE and maybe just outside of Abu Dhabi? I know it's huge in Bahrain and Oman and a bit less in the UAE and Saudiya, but it's still quite the sport with some serious enthusiast. Would love to get some of these people interested in commissioning some of this kid's artwork! No rush, when you get a chance.

Also, is the Formula 1 race track in Abu Dhabi or in Dubai? Some very cool stuff happens in that little country on a yearly basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's quite the phenomenon that you can die from the heat and the sun in the desert during the day, and then freeze your bazookas off at nighttime! lol. It really is a marvel of this world.
> 
> BTW, when you get some free time, maybe you can post some of the falconry that takes place in the UAE and maybe just outside of Abu Dhabi? I know it's huge in Bahrain and Oman and a bit less in the UAE and Saudiya, but it's still quite the sport with some serious enthusiast. Would love to get some of these people interested in commissioning some of this kid's artwork! No rush, when you get a chance.
> 
> Also, is the Formula 1 race track in Abu Dhabi or in Dubai? Some very cool stuff happens in that little country on a yearly basis.


As well as big events..IDEX and NAVDEX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> It's quite the phenomenon that you can die from the heat and the sun in the desert during the day, and then freeze your bazookas off at nighttime! lol. It really is a marvel of this world.
> 
> BTW, when you get some free time, maybe you can post some of the falconry that takes place in the UAE and maybe just outside of Abu Dhabi? I know it's huge in Bahrain and Oman and a bit less in the UAE and Saudiya, but it's still quite the sport with some serious enthusiast. Would love to get some of these people interested in commissioning some of this kid's artwork! No rush, when you get a chance.
> 
> Also, is the Formula 1 race track in Abu Dhabi or in Dubai? Some very cool stuff happens in that little country on a yearly basis.



absolutely ! this is how it goes in winter here when we go out camping Jan/Feb

12 noon 21 degrees
4 pm 14 degrees
12 am 8 degrees
4 am 3 degrees
7 am (-2) degrees
10 am 18 degrees

i will look around for falconry related pictures  Also, the Forumula 1 is in Abu Dhabi and i will be posting stuff from there too inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

dubai be nice place specially with all those "people" comming from all around the globe, only if it wasn't so hot for a phat person like me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> dubai be nice place specially with all those "people" comming from all around the globe, only if it wasn't so hot for a phat person like me



"people" ? they are real y'know 

Also, We accept all people of all shapes. Just be law abiding and you will do just fine !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

Abu Dhabi said:


> "people" ? they are real y'know
> 
> Also, We accept all people of all shapes. Just be law abiding and you will do just fine !


what are your laws regarding escorts ?


----------



## Salza

Majestic as ever. More than Dubia, i like Abu Dhabi. Peace, calm, clean and very beautiful. No doubt Dubia is a wonder on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

a woman from dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Salza said:


> Majestic as ever. More than Dubia, i like Abu Dhabi. Peace, calm, clean and very beautiful. No doubt Dubia is a wonder on Earth.



I do plan to make an Abu Dhabi thread 


unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> a woman from dubai
> 
> View attachment 712135



If she actually is Emirati and not just an online model , i would say she is an Emirati of Iranian origins


----------



## adelphi

Abu Dhabi said:


> Did you know that Abu Dhabi spends around 50 million US$ a year just to water all the green areas ? its really not the best idea. Yes, trees are lovely but we must be realistic.


How is underground water level? Maybe solar energy alongwith efficent use of desalinated water can be used to bring down cost. Anyways it must be cheaper than maintaining indoor ski resort in the middle of desert.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

adelphi said:


> How is underground water level? Maybe solar energy alongwith efficent use of desalinated water can be used to bring down cost. Anyways it must be cheaper than maintaining indoor ski resort in the middle of desert.



desalinated sewage water is used for irrigation but its still quite expensive. any under-ground water is used for controlled well digging and farms only. A permit is required before hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

@Abu Dhabi bro how can you miss Dubai miracle garden as some one was mentioning lack of trees/plantation lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Well its kind of tacky xD which is why i did not post any pictures of it. Have not been yet myself


----------



## Salza

Abu Dhabi said:


> Well its kind of tacky xD which is why i did not post any pictures of it. Have not been yet myself



I visited that garden in 2018 also butterfly garden..i have some of the pics which i took but on another laptop

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Dubai - BOX PARK ! when shipping containers are put to good use 
all images from a google search , none are mine











even a box park cinema called roxy cinema





restaurants








Retail










cafes






amazing views !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Abu Dhabi said:


> Dubai - BOX PARK ! when shipping containers are put to good use
> all images from a google search , none are mine
> 
> View attachment 712762
> 
> 
> View attachment 712763
> 
> even a box park cinema called roxy cinema
> View attachment 712764
> 
> 
> restaurants
> View attachment 712765
> 
> View attachment 712768
> 
> Retail
> View attachment 712766
> 
> 
> View attachment 712767
> 
> 
> cafes
> View attachment 712769
> 
> 
> 
> amazing views !
> View attachment 712770



That is Jumeirah road? I have been there but I can't remember the name. It is like a walkaway with shopping, cafes, barbershops etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> That is Jumeirah road? I have been there but I can't remember the name. It is like a walkaway with shopping, cafes, barbershops etc etc



yes correct 





google maps


----------



## Abu Dhabi

During winter in Dubai , when it can be as low as 17 degrees at noon and the water even colder , you will not find any of the locals or residents doing sea sports , however , crazy white tourists ? most definitely



Dubai Winter by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

I have no love for Dubai - but do remember the times when Lamcy plaza was a big deal along with that single Carrefour and the Ikea heading towards Sharjah


----------



## Abu Dhabi

SQ8 said:


> I have no love for Dubai - but do remember the times when Lamcy plaza was a big deal along with that single Carrefour and the Ikea heading towards Sharjah



I LOVE the innovation that takes place in Dubai. Be it a structure, a project or development. However, i do would NOT love to live there. Too busy for my taste. Abu Dhabi is the place for me


----------



## SQ8

Abu Dhabi said:


> I LOVE the innovation that takes place in Dubai. Be it a structure, a project or development. However, i do would NOT love to live there. Too busy for my taste. Abu Dhabi is the place for me


Too “plastic” in culture. Maybe because they went too much on adoption rather than adaptation.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Looking like L.A a bit ?





A bit of a Miami vibe in this one ?






SQ8 said:


> Too “plastic” in culture. Maybe because they went too much on adoption rather than adaptation.



This statement is a bit all over the place and i see no correlation with a city you personally find plastic and the culture in said city or country, especially in the case of the UAE. The UAE has a solid culture and history in place and you can see it if you want to. Even if you choose not to, you will still see it in the way the people here dress on all occasions. At work, at school, at university and on the weekend. This is proof enough that the people of the UAE cherish their traditions and culture and are even proud to wear it ! The rest of Dubai and UAE in general is ultra modern. Some towers are very tacky i agree and i would rather they be imploded (or at least totally change the exterior elevations), then you have absolute gems. This is normal for any big city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

*Dubai Weather

Fog, storms, sand storms, boiling sun !



Desert Storm 3 by alisdair miller, on Flickr



Oblivion by Sebastian Tontsch, on Flickr



Glacial Storm by Anique Ahmed, on Flickr



Thunder or Storm metro is on by Lal Nallath, on Flickr





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Loved this picture online and though of sharing it ! two skylines (background , sheikh Zayed road skyline , foreground, Dubai marina skyline)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*David Guetta | United at Home - Dubai Edition*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Fog might be dangerous for drivers , but it sure does give a touch of magic to the city from above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> Loved this picture online and though of sharing it ! two skylines (background , sheikh Zayed road skyline , foreground, Dubai marina skyline)
> 
> View attachment 718321



Very nice. As a bigtime boater who's been boating for many years, basically a seaman who has quite a few nautical elements on his own bucket list as a result and one of them is taking our personal boat (she's only 30ft but has a big heart) and I would love to take her starting at Port Said in Egypt's northern most point of the Suez Canal and all the way through the canal and down into the Gulf of Suez and the entire Red Sea stretch.

The problem would be cutting through the Gulf of Aden and around Yemen lol. That and of course further down the line once we have to turn to portside and go north-west through the precarious Strait of Hurmuz. Dubai isn't that far from the strait and would be the first of the two big cities and then Abu Dhabi a few more kilometers north-west from there. That's probably why you can actually see each skyline from the other because of that short distance. But if I was able to pull that trip off in a nice 80 foot Azimut flybridge or something equivalent, that would be much more ideal. But certainly would make for a terrific trip that would be filled with some great fishing and swimming and even diving. Just too bad that entire stretch into the Gulf of Oman would make it rather impossible. We would need a complete missile system on our boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice. As a bigtime boater who's been boating for many years, basically a seaman who has quite a few nautical elements on his own bucket list as a result and one of them is taking our personal boat (she's only 30ft but has a big heart) and I would love to take her starting at Port Said in Egypt's northern most point of the Suez Canal and all the way through the canal and down into the Gulf of Suez and the entire Red Sea stretch.
> 
> The problem would be cutting through the Gulf of Aden and around Yemen lol. That and of course further down the line once we have to turn to portside and go north-west through the precarious Gulf of Hurmuz. Dubai isn't that far from the straight and would be the first of the two big cities and then Abu Dhabi a few more kilometers north-west from there. That's probably why you can actually see each skyline from the other because of that short distance. But if I was able to pull that trip off in a nice 80 foot Azimut flybridge or something equivalent, that would be much more ideal. But certainly would make for a terrific trip that would be filled with some great fishing and swimming and even diving. Just too bad that entire stretch into the Gulf of Oman would make it rather impossible. We would need a complete missile system on our boat.



Mashallah ! i myself am not too fond of boats and the open sea ! land or me thank you very much 

also, the picture i posted is showing two skylines in the city of Dubai. Abu Dhabi is about 180 kilometers away and i doubt we ever have a clear enough day to see both skylines in the same picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi said:


> Mashallah ! i myself am not too fond of boats and the open sea ! land or me thank you very much



Hey, nothing wrong with that at all. To each their own, for sure. But what a trek that would be.



Abu Dhabi said:


> also, the picture i posted is showing two skylines in the city of Dubai. Abu Dhabi is about 180 kilometers away and i doubt we ever have a clear enough day to see both skylines in the same picture



Ah, ok. I didn't realize that there were two skiylines in Dubai itself, nor did I know the distance was that much by quickly looking at it on a map. 180km is roughly 9 times the distance to the horizon. So even if clarity was at its peak, the distance over-stretches the horizon by way too many time to get a clear view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


>



thanks for the clips Mohamed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Abu Dhabi said:


> thanks for the clips Mohamed


Dubai is stunning. But here it looked like a ghost town sadly. 
Brother @Abu Dhabi ....stay safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Trango Towers said:


> Dubai is stunning. But here it looked like a ghost town sadly.
> Brother @Abu Dhabi ....stay safe



yes, that was way back Q1 and part of Q2 2020 , now its back to normal , May Allah keep us all safe

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Trango Towers

Abu Dhabi said:


> yes, that was way back Q1 and part of Q2 2020 , now its back to normal , May Allah keep us all safe


Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

This new building is absolutely ridiculous @Abu Dhabi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Lots of investment made to beautify the city, and it is looking wonderful.

Compare with other metropolises around the world which are basically concrete jungles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> This new building is absolutely ridiculous @Abu Dhabi



this reminds of my visit to Olympic Tower (Munich, Germany) but i think that is even more higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

119 days to the DUBAI EXPO 2020 , in 2021 

if anyone is interested , the below link has many updated photos from the site (fantastic so far) mashallah






Expo 2020 Dubai | Home | Connecting Minds, Creating the Future | Expo 2020 Dubai


Expo 2020 Dubai will host the world for 182 days, each one brimming with new experiences. It'll be a time to create, collaborate and innovate.




www.expo2020dubai.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Is this one for real or man made ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

sammuel said:


> Is this one for real or man made ?



100% man made , just in time for ramadan ! whoever wrote those captions needs to be fired xD

i find it quite grotesque. Especially since i assume it is not sustainable. There is even a heart shaped lake for those romantic nights xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## adelphi



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

How does Dubai produce electricity where is the dam? 

Looks like a good place to open a small shop building goped scooters i bet i can make quick buck.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Azadkashmir said:


> How does Dubai produce electricity where is the dam?
> 
> Looks like a good place to open a small shop building goped scooters i bet i can make quick buck.



gas but soon to be nuclear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ziri said:


> "don't shit here" Uncivilized language. You've been reported. You are against freedom of speech, and you got only insults and foul language.


You are the last one who can talk about uncivilised language
Anyway
make a new thread about Algerian successes and freedom let us know what is Algeria and what Algeria can do if you really are Algerian and know about Algeria


Abu Dhabi said:


> gas but soon to be nuclear


Also sun power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ziri said:


> In the MENA region, there are a few countries that can make decisions of their own with true sovereignty and independence, like Algeria and Turkey, while the rest are mere protectorates of Israel and the US. Egypt for example, a country that used to be envied, is today on the payroll of a tiny country, the UAE, and sadly can make no decision of its own.


So you are still a child who can't understand what is propaganda and what is reality
No matter here is many trolls like you without any logical comments
Be happy with your self


----------



## Abu Dhabi

fantastic drone views of Dubai from this month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

This is the Queen Elizabeth 2 cruise ship. It was purchased by the UAE and turned into a hotel ! 









★★★★ Queen Elizabeth 2 Hotel, Dubai, UAE


Docked permanently at the Mina Rashid marina, The Queen Elizabeth 2 offers passengers culinary and nightlife experiences, an events center and a heritage...




www.booking.com








* Dubai - Skyline * by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr




What do you guys prefer ? 90% of the time i would say the olden times. 10% ultra-modern highways to drive my hellcat on 



Dubai by mccrya, on Flickr



Dubai Creek by MCPhotography347, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adelphi

Regardless of how many Atlantis or Burj-Khalifa they churn up, this one is my personal favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Dhabi

adelphi said:


> Regardless of how many Atlantis or Burj-Khalifa they chrun up, this one is my personal favourite.
> 
> View attachment 767654



have you seen the new Atlantis though ? That will be a timeless design 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Abu Dhabi said:


> have you seen the new Atlantis though ? That will be a timeless design 😍


yeah just like the one in the Bahamas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Blacklight said:


> yeah just like the one in the Bahamas



nope , not at all. in Dubai years , that one is quite old lol

there is one that has just opened. Half of it is a hotel and the other half are luxury apartments for sale








even a Pakistani realtor (i think he is Pakistani) does a tour of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adelphi

Abu Dhabi said:


> have you seen the new Atlantis though ? That will be a timeless design 😍


Call it a personal bias, but nothing beats the elegance of Burj-Al Arab in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

A ridiculously 11 hours Flying over Dubai with drone most beautiful scenery covering the entire megacity with nearly 4m-population

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Battlion25 said:


> A ridiculously 11 hours Flying over Dubai with drone most beautiful scenery covering the entire megacity with nearly 4m-population



thanks battlion, though i would have suggested a different soundtrack xD put me to sleep half-way through

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Abu Dhabi said:


> thanks battlion, though i would have suggested a different soundtrack xD put me to sleep half-way through



You are correct. The video itself says relaxing music. It could have been useful with some jam


----------



## Titanium100

Abu Dhabi said:


> gas but soon to be nuclear



Will it be both or all nuclear


----------



## Paul2

Trango Towers said:


> Dubai is stunning. But here it looked like a ghost town sadly.
> Brother @Abu Dhabi ....stay safe



Where are all the Emiratis? I know there are few of them, but walking around AD it feels they are not even 1 in 10, but like 1 in 30 or less.


----------



## Trango Towers

Paul2 said:


> Where are all the Emiratis? I know there are few of them, but walking around AD it feels they are not even 1 in 10, but like 1 in 30 or less.


AD or dubai. You will never meet them and they will never speak to u


----------



## Paul2

Trango Towers said:


> AD or dubai. You will never meet them and they will never speak to u


Why?


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Paul2 said:


> Where are all the Emiratis? I know there are few of them, but walking around AD it feels they are not even 1 in 10, but like 1 in 30 or less.



Hey paul , how can i help ? i have that member on ignore so i could not see what you were referring to

also, keep in mind that out of 10 million , only 1 million are Emirati locals AND most importantly , Emiratis come in all shapes , sizes , skin tones and wear all sort of clothing. you could be sat next to 5 locals on the metro and you would not know they are Emiratis. Times have changed brother


----------



## Trango Towers

Paul2 said:


> Why?


Because we are deemed a low lives


----------



## Bengal71

Paul2 said:


> Why?



Xenophobia. Arabs, not only Emiratis are some of the most xenophobic people in the world.


----------



## Paul2

Abu Dhabi said:


> Hey paul , how can i help ? i have that member on ignore so i could not see what you were referring to
> 
> also, keep in mind that out of 10 million , only 1 million are Emirati locals AND most importantly , Emiratis come in all shapes , sizes , skin tones and wear all sort of clothing. you could be sat next to 5 locals on the metro and you would not know they are Emiratis. Times have changed brother



How do you live like that? Is it feeling scary being outnumbered by foreigners 10 to 1 in your own country?


----------



## Hydration

Paul2 said:


> How do you live like that? Is it feeling scary being outnumbered by foreigners 10 to 1 in your own country?


probably is. but idk how will they prevent it


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Paul2 said:


> How do you live like that? Is it feeling scary being outnumbered by foreigners 10 to 1 in your own country?



they might not carry that blue document called an Emirati passport, but they are very much Emirati. People that live here long enough start acting like us in so many ways 

they are honest, hardworking people who are here to make a living and provide a better future for their families back home

so how do i feel about that ? don't know , okay i guess.

also, the country path is to give out citizenship to people. That a lone will insure loyalty and money staying in the country even more

What is the UAE anyway ? mostly Arabs from the empty quarter and Yemenis and Iranian or Arabs of Iran. You will also find those rare instances where Indians, Pakistanis, Sudanese , Egyptians , Syrians , Palestinians, British ..etc also have citizenship but they are usually people who are highly specialized and have benefited the country in so many ways (engineers , doctors ..etc) and their kids 

so the only new thing now is , the above wont be a rare case anymore , more of these people will get the passport. Which is something i support completely. 

Success is in peace, diversity and acceptance of others.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Paul2

Abu Dhabi said:


> they might not carry that blue document called an Emirati passport, but they are very much Emirati. People that live here long enough start acting like us in so many ways
> 
> they are honest, hardworking people who are here to make a living and provide a better future for their families back home
> 
> so how do i feel about that ? don't know , okay i guess.
> 
> also, the country path is to give out citizenship to people. That a lone will insure loyalty and money staying in the country even more
> 
> What is the UAE anyway ? mostly Arabs from the empty quarter and Yemenis and Iranian or Arabs of Iran. You will also find those rare instances where Indians, Pakistanis, Sudanese , Egyptians , Syrians , Palestinians, British ..etc also have citizenship but they are usually people who are highly specialized and have benefited the country in so many ways (engineers , doctors ..etc) and their kids
> 
> so the only new thing now is , the above wont be a rare case anymore , more of these people will get the passport. Which is something i support completely.
> 
> Success is in peace, diversity and acceptance of others.



Are there electronics manufacturers in UAE?


----------



## The SC

Abu Dhabi said:


> they might not carry that blue document called an Emirati passport, but they are very much Emirati. People that live here long enough start acting like us in so many ways
> 
> they are honest, hardworking people who are here to make a living and provide a better future for their families back home
> 
> so how do i feel about that ? don't know , okay i guess.
> 
> also, the country path is to give out citizenship to people. That a lone will insure loyalty and money staying in the country even more
> 
> What is the UAE anyway ? mostly Arabs from the empty quarter and Yemenis and Iranian or Arabs of Iran. You will also find those rare instances where Indians, Pakistanis, Sudanese , Egyptians , Syrians , Palestinians, British ..etc also have citizenship but they are usually people who are highly specialized and have benefited the country in so many ways (engineers , doctors ..etc) and their kids
> 
> so the only new thing now is , the above wont be a rare case anymore , more of these people will get the passport. Which is something i support completely.
> 
> Success is in peace, diversity and acceptance of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Abu Dhabi said:


> they might not carry that blue document called an Emirati passport, but they are very much Emirati. People that live here long enough start acting like us in so many ways
> 
> they are honest, hardworking people who are here to make a living and provide a better future for their families back home
> 
> so how do i feel about that ? don't know , okay i guess.
> 
> also, the country path is to give out citizenship to people. That a lone will insure loyalty and money staying in the country even more
> 
> What is the UAE anyway ? mostly Arabs from the empty quarter and Yemenis and Iranian or Arabs of Iran. You will also find those rare instances where Indians, Pakistanis, Sudanese , Egyptians , Syrians , Palestinians, British ..etc also have citizenship but they are usually people who are highly specialized and have benefited the country in so many ways (engineers , doctors ..etc) and their kids
> 
> so the only new thing now is , the above wont be a rare case anymore , more of these people will get the passport. Which is something i support completely.
> 
> Success is in peace, diversity and acceptance of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

Apparently there are more natives deeper inland.

Been in a mall in Bani Yas, so much Arabs here.

Why there are so few Emiratis living in the Abu Dhabi city itself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

@Abu Dhabi what new interesting things are happening in the kingdom now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Mash'Allah. Good we are happy for UAE.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Paul2 said:


> Apparently there are more natives deeper inland.
> 
> Been in a mall in Bani Yas, so much Arabs here.
> 
> Why there are so few Emiratis living in the Abu Dhabi city itself?



on the island of Abu Dhabi , it is mostly built up with skyscrapers and high-rises (aka , cramped). Mostly lived in by westerners and Arabs and south east Asians. Since these people are a long way from home , they do not need big spaces to have family over.

UAE locals on the other hand , prefer living on the out-skirts of Abu Dhabi city in huge villas. 800 to 1300 square meter villas with big gardens since multiple generations live together until they eventually have too big of a family themselves that they need to move out.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Paul2 said:


> @Abu Dhabi what new interesting things are happening in the kingdom now?



you might be thinking Bahrain or KSA  those are kingdoms. They UAE is not. You can call it a sheikdom 

Sonically and politically, we have a new president and he has been visiting each emirate to meet the people which was quite nice. The Economy has been doing quite well actually and tourism is skyrocketing once again. Also, the usual infrastructure projects here and there and non-stop building.

for example

a new highway opens between the cities of Dubai and Al ain, which was much needed


https://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/news/dubai-al-ain-road-improvement-open






















presidents visit to al dhaid city, sharjah








UAE President tours number of regions in country


AL DHAID, KHOR FAKKAN, 4th June, 2022 (WAM) -- President His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, today toured a number of vital development projects and tourist attractions in Khor Fakkan and Al Dhaid cities in the Emirate of Sharjah. The tour of His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al...




wam.ae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

Abu Dhabi said:


> you might be thinking Bahrain or KSA  those are kingdoms. They UAE is not. You can call it a sheikdom
> 
> Sonically and politically, we have a new president and he has been visiting each emirate to meet the people which was quite nice. The Economy has been doing quite well actually and tourism is skyrocketing once again. Also, the usual infrastructure projects here and there and non-stop building.
> 
> for example
> 
> a new highway opens between the cities of Dubai and Al ain, which was much needed
> 
> 
> https://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/news/dubai-al-ain-road-improvement-open
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851604
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851605
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851606
> 
> 
> 
> presidents visit to al dhaid city, sharjah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE President tours number of regions in country
> 
> 
> AL DHAID, KHOR FAKKAN, 4th June, 2022 (WAM) -- President His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, today toured a number of vital development projects and tourist attractions in Khor Fakkan and Al Dhaid cities in the Emirate of Sharjah. The tour of His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wam.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851609



How do you think of MBZ's first few months in a president's chair? I guess nothing really changed as the Federal Govt already been more or less ran by professional civil servants, and AD itself was already de-facto ran by him.

I also noticed Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan got way more prominent in the media as of late, as well as MBZ's eldest son. His third son also surfaced in the media. I never heard of him before that.

I also noticed they are also appearing in exactly same order everywhere: Mansour, Khaled, and then Tahnoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Paul2 said:


> How do you think of MBZ's first few months in a president's chair? I guess nothing really changed as the Federal Govt already been more or less ran by professional civil servants, and AD itself was already de-facto ran by him.
> 
> I also noticed Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan got way more prominent in the media as of late, as well as MBZ's eldest son. His third son also surfaced in the media. I never heard of him before that.
> 
> I also noticed they are also appearing in exactly same order everywhere: Mansour, Khaled, and then Tahnoon.



many changes announced in the last two weeks, i am sure you have heard of it. 









Emiratis can now apply for one-year leave to start businesses


Mohammed bin Rashid approves Dh2.4 billion in housing loans for next six months




gulfnews.com












UAE doubles financial support for low-income Emirati families to $7.6 bln


The United Arab Emirates is doubling the financial support it provides for low-income Emirati families to $7.6 billion (AED 28 billion) to help them with




english.alarabiya.net












Mohammed bin Rashid announces opening of “Expo City Dubai” in October 2022


UAE Vice President says Expo Dubai City will be eco, family, technology, economy friendly




gulfnews.com





so on and so forth. Understandably this type of news does not make it internationally but it makes a huge difference in the lives of locals and residence of the UAE


the UAE sheikhs have an understanding between each other of who leads and when and who shows up and who takes a temp. back seat. I respect and love this about them. Orderly and organized.

and of course it goes without saying , they have the full support and love of their people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

It is amazing to witness what was once a forgotten corner of not only Arabia but also Eastern Arabia (Dubai and UAE as a whole) turn into one of the most impressive modern skylines in the world and one of the most visited cities in the world. UAE have done fabulously overall. Credit where credit is due.

The only shame (for me) is that a lot of the traditional Arabian Emirati architecture was lost during the modernization period not unlike other areas of the GCC. The areas that have kept their architecture intact in UAE are a treasure that is worth keeping.

This looked really good.
















21 million views!






Camel is incredibly tasty (when done the right way) and one of the most healthy meats too.

@Abu Dhabi

Are those old or new (in old architecture style) houses?






From Dubai. Traditional "wind houses".











It would be amazing if GCC countries made a law that mandated that most new buildings should resemble old architectural styles.

This is what makes a country such as Yemen such a unique place. It seems like a living museum given their distinct and absolutely beautiful traditional architecture.
















Arabia is such a mysterious place. Love the traditional architecture.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Daylamite Warrior

Abu Dhabi said:


> you might be thinking Bahrain or KSA  those are kingdoms. They UAE is not. You can call it a sheikdom
> 
> Sonically and politically, we have a new president and he has been visiting each emirate to meet the people which was quite nice. The Economy has been doing quite well actually and tourism is skyrocketing once again. Also, the usual infrastructure projects here and there and non-stop building.
> 
> for example
> 
> a new highway opens between the cities of Dubai and Al ain, which was much needed
> 
> 
> https://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/news/dubai-al-ain-road-improvement-open
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851604
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851605
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851606
> 
> 
> 
> presidents visit to al dhaid city, sharjah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE President tours number of regions in country
> 
> 
> AL DHAID, KHOR FAKKAN, 4th June, 2022 (WAM) -- President His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, today toured a number of vital development projects and tourist attractions in Khor Fakkan and Al Dhaid cities in the Emirate of Sharjah. The tour of His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wam.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 851609


Whats the difference between a kingdom and sheikhdom, other than name?


----------



## James David

I love Dubai whohooo!!! Damn those were good times.. good times...


----------



## The SC

*Emirates from above*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abu Dhabi said:


> on the island of Abu Dhabi , it is mostly built up with skyscrapers and high-rises (aka , cramped). Mostly lived in by westerners and Arabs and south east Asians. Since these people are a long way from home , they do not need big spaces to have family over.
> 
> UAE locals on the other hand , prefer living on the out-skirts of Abu Dhabi city in huge villas. 800 to 1300 square meter villas with big gardens since multiple generations live together until they eventually have too big of a family themselves that they need to move out.


Mashallah
many thanks for taking us to such a great ride. the pictures are amazing. well done and well deserved pride. 
there are many examples in the world if the same money and opportunity was given then it would've ended up being wasted and stolen and only rubble and trash piles to show for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

One of the most favourable destinations for our generals and politicians after robbing the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

How have the naturally scenic mountainous emirates such as Fujairah, Ras al Khaimah and Sharjah changed in the past 10 years?

@Abu Dhabi / people living in the UAE.

Also is there an increased interest by locals to preserve and keep intact traditional Emirati/Arabian architecture in relation to my post 156. I certainly hope so.

I also hope that KSA and UAE will help rebuild the old/ancient local destroyed architecture in Yemen. It is a shared Arabian and world heritage that should ideally transcend politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

